# Boat Cleaning Suggestions



## Bama Erik (Jun 13, 2015)

Now that the boat is sitting up over the winter I was looking to try to find out how much a polish and wax may cost on a boat and who around the area can do it based on recommendations. I have been contemplating doing it myself but just not sure about tackling it on and messing it up. The wife bought my a 7" polisher for christmas but unsure on what polish or wax is good. Any help on this would be great. Thanks ahead of time.

Erik


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Checkout my annual scrub down.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/ms-ruths-annual-detailing-2016-a-768921/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f26/buff-polish-wax-sealant-433354/


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Bama Erik said:


> Now that the boat is sitting up over the winter I was looking to try to find out how much a polish and wax may cost on a boat and who around the area can do it based on recommendations. I have been contemplating doing it myself but just not sure about tackling it on and messing it up. The wife bought my a 7" polisher for christmas but unsure on what polish or wax is good. Any help on this would be great. Thanks ahead of time.
> 
> Erik


your wife bought the 7" polisher to use, right? I don't see the problem.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Realtor said:


> your wife bought the 7" polisher to use, right? I don't see the problem.


Realtor is right -- go out and buy your wife some good marine wax !


----------



## jillyrubyjane (May 29, 2020)

with me are the products of Meguiar


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Bama, winterise the engine or run it once in a wile. Then spring time wash it down with soap and mild bleach solution and go use it or go fishing. It's a boat the more fish you catch the worse it will look. That's what matters.


----------



## oliver305 (Oct 29, 2020)

You can use Meguiar’s, this stuff is amazing. What a difference this makes on the surface of my boat. After I purchased my boat this year the previous owner did not keep up with the outside surface. After using the oxidation remover and applying this bottle to my hull, the color of the boat was greatly enhanced


----------

